# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 23/03/2007

## Maroulis Nikos

Την παρασκευή μιας και θα μείνω αυτό το ΣΚ μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε για καφεδάκι ή ποτάκι ανάλογα την διάθεση του καθενός. 
Πιο συγκεκριμένα *ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 23/03/2007 και ώρα 20:00 στο Νέο Ψυχικό μαγαζί ΡΑΜΠΑ.*

----------


## MIRSINI

Δεν μπορούμε να πιούμε καφέ στη Ραφήνα???

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέραααααα* 
*Μάλλον κατά 90% θα έρθω*

----------


## Eleni

χα χα χτες είχα βγει στη Ράμπα
εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα, προς το παρόν δεν έχω κανονίσει κάτι
γύρω στις 8 ίσως να μην έχει πρόβλημα αλλα στις 10 εχτές κάτω έξω δεν είχε τραπέζι, δηλαδή 2-3 άδεια ήταν ρεσερβέ
μέσα μετά τις 10 έχει πιάνο και είναι πολύ ωραία,
πάνω είναι συμπαθητικά (κατακόκκινα) αλλά τσαντίστηκα γιατί μόλις είχα βγει από το μπάνιο και έγινα καπνιστή παρόλο που δεν ήταν και τόσο γεμάτο το μαγαζί...
καλά δεν είναι θέμα αυτό...

αν δε πάω βανκούβερ θα έρθω χιχι

----------


## sonia24

> Την παρασκευή μιας και θα μείνω αυτό το ΣΚ μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε για καφεδάκι ή ποτάκι ανάλογα την διάθεση του καθενός. 
> Πιο συγκεκριμένα *ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 23/03/2007 και ώρα 20:00 στο Νέο Ψυχικό μαγαζί ΡΑΜΠΑ.*


 
καλημερα! κρίμα που δε θα μπορεσω να ερθω, γιατί έχω τρίωρο μάθημα εκείνη την ώρα στα εξάρχεια και τελειωνω στις 9...   :Cool:

----------


## efouskayak

Δυστυχώς ούτε και εγώ θα μπορέσω  :Sad:

----------


## Eleni

γενέθλια και καφέ Νίκο....?
Θα χάσουν αυτοί που δε θα έρθουν :-)

----------


## sonia24

σκεφτηκα προς στιγμην να λείψω και να μην παω στο μαθημα, αλλα ηδη εκανα κοπανα την προηγούμενη παρασκευη και επειδη εχω και Τουρκαλα καθηγητρια δε θελω να την πολυεκνευρισω.....

θα βγαλει τον Κεμαλ Ατατουρκ απο μεσα της και μετα δεν τη γλιτωνω!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα κλείσω τραπεζάκι οπότε δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα αρκεί να ξέρουμε τα άτομα .
Σχετικά με την ώρα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και πιο αργά αν είναι να μας βολεύει .

----------


## sonia24

πως ακριβως μπορω να ερθω εκει; δεν οδηγω οποτε θα χρησιμοποιησω μεταφορικα μεσα. εστω να παρω ενα ταξι απο καπου να με βγαλει.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ΦΑΡΟΣ ΝΕΟΥ ΨΥΧΙΚΟΥ ΛΕΩΦ. ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑΣ ΑΛΦΑ ΒΗΤΑ

----------


## sonia24

> ΦΑΡΟΣ ΝΕΟΥ ΨΥΧΙΚΟΥ ΛΕΩΦ. ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑΣ ΑΛΦΑ ΒΗΤΑ


οκ, ευχαριστω. θα ενημερωσω για το αν θα ερθω σιγουρα μεσα στη μερα. 
να μη λεω αλλα και αλλα να κανω.  :Cool:

----------


## lifesea

> ΦΑΡΟΣ ΝΕΟΥ ΨΥΧΙΚΟΥ ΛΕΩΦ. ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑΣ ΑΛΦΑ ΒΗΤΑ


Γ , Δ , Ε ,Ζ.......

 :Razz:

----------


## VLCC

Έχει ξαναγίνει συνάντηση??
Αν ναι, πώς τα πήγε???
Γνωρίζεστε μεταξύ σας???

Φιλικά
vlcc

----------


## Eleni

κάποια στιγμή μέχρι τις 13.00 ελπίζω να γράψετε τι ώρα...
...τελικά δε θα πάω Βανκούβερ  :Very Happy:  οπότε θα έρθω σίγουρα

----------


## efouskayak

> Έχει ξαναγίνει συνάντηση??
> Αν ναι, πώς τα πήγε???
> Γνωρίζεστε μεταξύ σας???
> 
> Φιλικά
> vlcc


Καλημέρα έχουν ξαναγίνει συναντήσεις, κάποιο γνωριζόμαστε και κάποιοι όχι, όλες οι συναντήσεις έχουν πάει μια χαρά και έχουμε περάσει όμορφα το δύσκολο είναι να συντονιστούμε και να τα καταφερουμε να βρεθούμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η ώρα προσέλευσης είναι 20:00 με 21:00 θα συζητήσουμε για το ανανέωση της ιστοσελίδας μας.

----------


## Petros

> κάποια στιγμή μέχρι τις 13.00 ελπίζω να γράψετε τι ώρα...
> ...τελικά δε θα πάω Βανκούβερ  οπότε θα έρθω σίγουρα


 
Παλι σιγουρα θα ερθεις εσυ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Φιλικα παντα... ή αλλιως ΜΦΧ (Bλεπε αλλη ενοτητα).

----------


## sonia24

καλημερα! δυστυχως, δε θα μπορεσω να ερθω που για μενα θα ηταν η πρωτη η συναντηση...επιφυλασσομαι για την επομενη φορα!

----------


## VLCC

ok λέω και εγώ να περάσω να σας δω !!
Τελικά όμως τι έχετε κάνει ?? 
Κλείσατε τραπέζι??? 
Από συμμετοχή πόσοι΄???

Φιλικά 
vlcc

----------


## efouskayak

> Η ώρα προσέλευσης είναι 20:00 με 21:00 θα συζητήσουμε για το ανανέωση της ιστοσελίδας μας.


Εγώ που δεν θα έρθω δεν θα ενημερωθώ  :Sad:

----------


## Eleni

:Confused:  με μπερδεύεις με άλλη
πρώτη φορά λέω θα έρθω
 :Very Happy: 




> Παλι σιγουρα θα ερθεις εσυ?  
> 
> Φιλικα παντα... ή αλλιως ΜΦΧ (Bλεπε αλλη ενοτητα).

----------


## Petros

Ασε τα πονηρα σου χαχαχαχα

----------


## Eleni

πω πω μουτζούρες που έκανα για να πω μόνο πως...
αλήθεια λέω! χιχι
εγώ ποτέ! η Βασιλική μπερδεύτηκε... για κοίτα προς τα πίσω... :Very Happy: 



> Ασε τα πονηρα σου χαχαχαχα

----------


## efouskayak

Πάντως εγώ θα το πώ δεν αντέχω... με τέτοιο καιρό σήμερα ήταν για ένα καφεδάκι με θέα θάλασσα !!!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

Εφη αφου δε μπορεις να ερθεις!!
Ασε που μπορεί να βρέξει μέχρι το βράδυ! :-)

και τουρτα είπε και γενέθλια και συνάντηση κανονίζει ο Νίκος και θα τρέχει παραλία...! Αστα μια χαρά είναι όπως τα κανονίζει! Εδώ εδώ... στη γειτονιά μας χιχι
άλλη φορά παραλία, μαζί με σένα!

----------


## efouskayak

> Εφη αφου δε μπορεις να ερθεις!!
> Ασε που μπορεί να βρέξει μέχρι το βράδυ! :-)
> 
> και τουρτα είπε και γενέθλια και συνάντηση κανονίζει ο Νίκος και θα τρέχει παραλία...! Αστα μια χαρά είναι όπως τα κανονίζει! Εδώ εδώ... στη γειτονιά μας χιχι
> άλλη φορά παραλία, μαζί με σένα!


Σωστά τα λές θα είστε μια χαρά αλλα αν ήμουν και εγώ θα είσασταν 2 χαρές χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Eleni

13 fores!
krima pou de tha ertheis




> Σωστά τα λές θα είστε μια χαρά αλλα αν ήμουν και εγώ θα είσασταν 2 χαρές χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

συνολικά θα είμαστε δύο με τρεία άτομα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εγώ που δεν θα έρθω δεν θα ενημερωθώ


 
μόνο εσύ οι υπόλοιποι τιμωρία

----------


## efouskayak

> μόνο εσύ οι υπόλοιποι τιμωρία


Αυτό έλειπε κοτζάμ terminator  :Very Happy:

----------

